# Ooh!  I'm jumping in it now!  UFO's?



## Gaer (Mar 10, 2020)

I 'm purposely asking this as a question to avoid condemnation.  I'm interested in YOUR beliefs!  Do you believe in the existence of extra-terrestial beings?


----------



## oldman (Mar 10, 2020)

No. I would actually have to see one and maybe even interact with one.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2020)

I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 10, 2020)

Not Me!!!   I don't believe....There are many many other things in our Country to worry about!!!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm not sure about UFOs.  But I do believe there is life somewhere else in the vast universe.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## raybar (Mar 10, 2020)

There are hundreds of billions of galaxies in the visible universe, each holding billions of planets. That's a lot of opportunities for life to arise and flourish and perhaps even travel to other worlds. But, I am aware of no credible evidence that earth has ever been visited by beings from another planet.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I 'm purposely asking this as a question to avoid condemnation.  I'm interested in YOUR beliefs!  Do you believe in the existence of exta-terrestial beings?


Given the size of the Universe, of course. It is a bit arrogant to believe otherwise.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)

*Yes, I do. *


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 10, 2020)

I agree with Pecos and Raybar.  But, the distances are so vast that I don't believe we have ever been visited by any, nor do I believe we ever will.

Don


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 10, 2020)

If they were smart, they'd avoid us like the plague.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 10, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Not Me!!!   I don't believe....There are many many other things in our Country to worry about!!!!


One doesn't negate the other.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Do you believe in the existence of exta-terrestial beings?


Absolutely

But, when they near earth they lock their doors


----------



## Llynn (Mar 10, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I agree with Pecos and Raybar.  But, the distances are so vast that I don't believe we have ever been visited by any, nor do I believe we ever will.
> 
> Don



I agree.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 10, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> One doesn't negate the other.


Who said!!!!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 10, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Who said!!!!!!


ME. That should be enough for most mortals, sister.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 10, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> If they were smart, they'd avoid us like the plague.


They probably lock their doors and speed up when they fly by.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I 'm purposely asking this as a question to avoid condemnation.


I would condemn any effort to condemn you.    
And, in answer to your questions, like many things in life, I don't know, although I did have a weird psychic 'alien' encounter in 1985.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 10, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I would condemn any effort to condemn you.
> And, in answer to your questions, like many things in life, I don't know, although I did have a weird psychic 'alien' encounter in 1985.


Would you tell us about it?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Would you tell us about it?


Maybe, I'm not adverse, but not now as 'This Is Us' is coming on soon!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 10, 2020)

Yup I do


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 10, 2020)

I think I was abducted by aliens when I was on my way to school, at five years old. I had vivid dreams, after that, of a little man creature showing me dioramas in a hallway.

Interestingly, the building I saw the craft hovering over, before I was taken inside, was the same one an elementary school chum told me her mother use to take her to to see the "doctor" there. It was a residential three-flat! She told me this, forty-five years after the fact. 

The abduction happened around 8 AM. The next thing I knew, it was 4 PM, and I was back home. The girl I was with, and I, never discussed that day.

Another weird thing: After that day, I kept trying to form this shape, in my head. I never could quite get it completed. In the movie, "Close Encounters of the Third Kind," Dreyfus has a similar experience. I was in the theater watching it, later in life, and tears started running down my face, because I remembered going through that, myself.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 10, 2020)

i have it on good authority that there is a massive invasion of aliens on the
southwest border of America.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 10, 2020)

jerry old said:


> i have it on good authority that there is a massive invasion of aliens on the
> southwest border of America.


You're INSANE!  Did they abduct you?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Given the size of the Universe, of course. It is a bit arrogant to believe otherwise.


I feel as you do Peco.


raybar said:


> There are hundreds of billions of galaxies in the visible universe, each holding billions of planets. That's a lot of opportunities for life to arise and flourish and perhaps even travel to other worlds. But, I am aware of no credible evidence that earth has ever been visited by beings from another planet.


There *has* been credible evidence but the government says it's all weather balloons...one of the most asinine cover up excuses ever. There was the Phoenix incident, the Battle of Los Angeles and sightings right here in N.J. all witnessed by a combined thousands. A famous N.J. sighting was documented in Flying Saucers Are Serious Business, the first book I read about UFOs back in 1987 . I personally know two people who honestly feel they'd been abducted and saw stories about others, some believable, some not so much.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 10, 2020)

Not every UFO is extra-terrestrial but some defy any other explanation.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2020)

*I guess you can say that I am open minded about UFO's. I believe almost anything is possible.*


----------



## jerry old (Mar 10, 2020)

No, you still got it wrong.
there is only one alien  a great  large, green alien
His name is jolly, he hangs out in the valley hoeing peas (?)
don't talk much, only an occasional ' ho, ho, ho'
works for Libby's

He has a part time job,  making great large pea boats,
owl and pussycats are snapping them up


----------



## toffee (Mar 11, 2020)

yes I do believe in these creatures -- I saw a oblong  ship last year when had just moved -we live in open 
field space in the uk. it never moved just still ' odd shape but stood out from the dark clouds ;


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 11, 2020)

Sure, we are here aren't we??


----------



## evad (Mar 11, 2020)

I believe in God but that doesn't mean to say there are no ETs at least nothing in the Bible to say there are not


----------



## Skyking (Mar 11, 2020)

There have been too many credible reports of sightings to discount the probability that we have been visited. However, I believe these visits are rare, possibly due to the immensity of the universe, or possibly so as not to disturb us. Strange post for a retirement forum? ;-)


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2020)

There must be something.

From the 1950s on there were thousands of
sightings of unidentified flying things, but
since every mobile telephone became a super
-duper camera, they have all disappeared or
have got camera shy, I can't remember the
last time I heard one mentioned except in a
movie.

Mike.


----------



## rgp (Mar 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I guess you can say that I am open minded about UFO's. I believe almost anything is possible.*




  I agree with you [most anything is possible]  & Pecos....that the universe is so vast, that it is almost arrogant to think we are the only ones.

 Ten or so years ago, I saw something [three somethings] in the sky, just past dusk, directly over my house. I could not identify them. So that made them UFOs , but! That does not mean they were extraterrestrial. 

If they had landed?.....I would have offered them a beer. If they are here? and land in my yard?....they are too smart to fight with.........might as well have a cold one.


----------



## rgp (Mar 11, 2020)

Mike said:


> There must be something.
> 
> From the 1950s on there were thousands of
> sightings of unidentified flying things, but
> ...




I check the 'on-line' list of sightings on occasion , they are still being reported.


----------



## evad (Mar 11, 2020)

I do believe in angels though


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I guess you can say that I am open minded about UFO's. I believe almost anything is possible.*


We have not seen any since the creation of cell phones with videos taking ability..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## evad (Mar 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Yes I mean He made all things didn't He? therefore aliens come under that, don't they?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 11, 2020)

Duh. Life arose on earth, that proves that life can arise where ever conditions allow it.
But, spacemen abducting humans., etc. No.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> But,* the distances are so vast *that I don't believe we have ever been visited by any, nor do I believe we ever will.



In Star Trek they have "warps".  It's only science-fiction, but maybe someday they WILL know how to speed travel.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 11, 2020)

Catlady said:


> In Star Trek they have "warps".  It's only science-fiction, but maybe someday they WILL know how to speed travel.


Anything is possible, but Einstein has a pretty good record so far.  The Large Hadron Collider at Cern is over 16 miles in circumference and uses a huge amount of energy just to accelerate subatomic particles to close to the speed of light.  The mass of an object approaches infinity as it nears that velocity.

Things like worm holes and folds in the universe are just theories now.  Whether they exist or are useful, who knows? But, I think it's a long shot.

Don


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Anything is possible, but Einstein has a pretty good record so far.  The Large Hadron Collider at Cern is over 16 miles in circumference and uses a huge amount of energy just to accelerate subatomic particles to close to the speed of light.  The mass of an object approaches infinity as it nears that velocity.
> 
> Things like worm holes and folds in the universe are just theories now.  Whether they exist or are useful, who knows? But, I think it's a long shot.
> 
> Don


We're just infants in the space age right now.  I doubt that the inventor of the calculator would have envisioned computers that we hold in our hands (smartphones).  Warps and worm holes etc. may not sound doable now, but even Einstein could not explain Black Holes.  I'm just sorry that I won't be around another 300-500 years to see it all come to pass.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 11, 2020)

Carl Sagan said "I'll believe it when I see it." Discounting 100% of the videos we have seen is a little questionable. As far as the enormity of the universe it is only as enormous as is our ability to travel through it. Just on last Monday on "Cosmos" the theory of speed is being addressed by the people of science even time travel. If scientists did not believe it may be possible why then would they be dedicating their working lives on the subject? What will science and technology look like in one thousand or one million years? I don't believe either way but to rule out life elsewhere is silly. It does not have to be intelligent life but biological life I firmly believe exists in the universe.


----------



## gennie (Mar 11, 2020)

And a fully functioning Dick Tracy Watch was a fun toy in the mid 1950s.  It's now a reality.  Never say never.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 11, 2020)

Many scientists will at least privately profess a belief that intelligent alien life exists in the universe _somewhere.  _That life may not look like us, or be what we expect.  As to when we will contact such life or they us (perhaps via radio waves or other transmissions), I've heard a time frame mentioned of perhaps within thirty years...


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> Many scientists will at least privately profess a belief that intelligent alien life exists in the universe _somewhere.  _That life may not look like us, or be what we expect.  As to when we will contact such life or they us (perhaps via radio waves or other transmissions),* I've heard a time frame mentioned of perhaps within thirty years..*.



Thirty years may be a little too soon, IMO.

Or maybe not.  George Orwell published "1984" in 1949 and now some of it has come to pass.  We are being watched (cameras) and our habits analyzed by both the government and social media (like Google and FB etc).  I find it creepy, but also time saving, when I'm asking something of Google and it guesses what I'm trying to type.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 11, 2020)

Catlady said:


> We're just infants in the space age right now.  I doubt that the inventor of the calculator would have envisioned computers that we hold in our hands (smartphones).  Warps and worm holes etc. may not sound doable now, but even Einstein could not explain Black Holes.  I'm just sorry that I won't be around another 300-500 years to see it all come to pass.


You're right of course.  In my electronics classes we spent half our time on vacuum tube circuits.  Transistors were new, and had limited applications. We could never imagine the micro-electronics of today.  Flat screen TV's were just a dream.  If you could take a smart phone back in time, they wouldn't have a clue of how it works.

So, anything _is_ possible.  It would be nice if we could evolve into something like the Star Trek world.  But, there are many potential pitfalls besides the point that it may just be technically impossible.  I worry a bit about humanity hundreds of years from now. Even if the climate doesn't kill us, we are using up resources at an alarming rate.  Our civilization is built on petroleum.  It will run out.  Will we find and incorporate alternatives?  Are we smart enough?  From what I see now, I find it somewhat doubtful.  It is so easy to slip into chaos when times are tough.

Don


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2020)

I was actually TALKING WITH a group of astro-physicists,  (YES I WAS!)  I asked them if they believed in extra-terrestials.  They told me they wouldn't be very good scientists if they didn't believe that.  I asked if they had ever SEEN ONE? They were not telling me something.  They kept looking at each other and were biting the bit to tell me something, but they avoided answering directly.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> * If you could take a smart phone back in time, they wouldn't have a clue of how it works.*
> 
> *Even if the climate doesn't kill us, we are using up resources at an alarming rate.*



LOL Don, I just bought my very first smartphone (I was tired of being called a Dinosaur), and I'm still learning how to use it.

When I see movies about the future, most of them are bleak scenes of smoggy skies and dark buildings and no green plants anywhere and the human race is even more intent on annihilating each other.  I LOVE sci-fi, but those movies totally depress me.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I was actually TALKING WITH a group of astro-physicists,  (YES I WAS!)  I asked them if they believed in extra-terrestials.  They told me they wouldn't be very good scientists if they didn't believe that.  I asked if they had ever SEEN ONE? They were not telling me something.  *They kept looking at each other and were biting the bit to tell me something*, but they avoided answering directly.



I'm sure they know a LOT more than they're telling us.  Can you blame them?  Look at the panic that the Coronavirus is causing, can you imagine people finding out that we're being invaded or even just being watched by aliens?  No matter how much they deny it, I think there's more to Area 51 in Nevada than they're willing to tell us.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 11, 2020)

there's a series of folks constantly 'pulling my leg'.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm thinking they might be aliens trying to drag me to their spacecraft
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes, I agree with Avid.  I'm sure I was saved from possible death 5 yr. ago by my guardian angel.  (I've already written about this before,, so I won't repeat.)

And if we used the definition of extra-terrestrial to be:    originating, existing, or occurring outside the earth or its atmosphere.

then we would have to include Jesus who Himself said: “I am not of this world…. “
There is no doubt that Jesus existed, as attested by historians of old, such as Tacitus, Pliny the Younger, Josephus, Lucian, writings in the  Babylonian Talmud, and others.

One has to admit this, whether or not one is Christian.

So, yes we have been visited by extra-terrestrials.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2020)

If I witnessed something like that, I'd believe it, but not until then.  I am open minded about it.
My dad & I were watching an interview on TV with Muhammad Ali.  He was asked if he believes in UFO's.  He said, "Yes, I've seen UFO's many times."  My dad said, "Yeah, so would I if I was hit by Joe Frazier."

LOL.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 11, 2020)

There is so much evidence of a high-functioning civilization from ancient times, and some of the pictures, drawings, and carvings certainly look like some kind of astronauts, or someone from space. 
I agree with @exwisehe , that the Bible indicates that Jesus and angels come from somewhere besides earth, and it makes sense to me that people would consider any kind of person who arrived on earth from the sky to be a God.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is another interesting photo, which shows some sort of an ancient “drawing” on the desert in Australia, and it is one of those that is several miles long, and can only really be seen and identified from in the air. 
The Nazca Lines in Peru are a similar kind of thing, and there are a lot of strange pictures in the Nazca Lines.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 11, 2020)

I like to think we've not only been visited, but get visited on a regular basis.

Unfortunately, until I see solid, credible evidence of it, I will remain a doubter.

I certainly believe life exists in/on other worlds, though.


----------



## oldman (Mar 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I 'm purposely asking this as a question to avoid condemnation.  I'm interested in YOUR beliefs!  Do you believe in the existence of extra-terrestial beings?


Do I believe? Well, I don’t think I do.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2020)

*Why*?  Because it's BS, that's why.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> *Why*?  Because it's BS, that's why.


 You don't believe in the Nazca drawings in Peru, either?

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...oAhXLqp4KHbjtB_IQ7Al6BAgGEDE&biw=1920&bih=916


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2020)

Catlady said:


> You don't believe in the Nazca drawings in Peru, either?


Uhhh, where did I mention those?  The Nazca lines are ACTUALLY there, to see, no NASA conspiracies and collusion with Google Earth necessary.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 11, 2020)

It seems to me that many people will believe the most outrageous things if it's something they want to believe.  And, there will always be some who will take advantage of that for personal gain.

I saw a program about that figure in Australia and it was found to be of recent origin.  The Nazca lines are ancient, but why would an advanced civilization bother to make them?

Don


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2020)

There are astrological signs etched in the hills surrounding Glastonbury, England.  Their origins are also unknown.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 11, 2020)

Well, it's like this.  I have never seen any aliens except in silly Hollywood flicks.  However, the universe is so big that there is a very strong case for thinking that there might be life out there.  They would be different from us but again, the universe is pretty big.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I 'm purposely asking this as a question to avoid condemnation.  I'm interested in YOUR beliefs!  Do you believe in the existence of extra-terrestial beings?


My beliefs, as I've seen everything in life...haha...there could be extra-terrestials...I guess anything is likely...sometimes I think we may have been cultivated by them and they are sitting back laughing at us all..or crying...


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> It seems to me that many people will believe the most outrageous things if it's something they want to believe.  And, there will always be some who will take advantage of that for personal gain.
> 
> I saw a program about that figure in Australia and it was found to be of recent origin.  The Nazca lines are ancient, but why would an advanced civilization bother to make them?
> 
> Don



It's amazing they could do it since they couldn't see the shapes they were etching unless seen from the sky.  There are also mounds here in the US, in Ohio, The Serpent Mound.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 11, 2020)

We don't give ancient people enough credit.  They were just as intelligent as us, maybe more so.  It's been found that average brain size has actually shrunk over the past few thousand years.  Think of the first person who figured out how to make fire by rubbing sticks together.  That took some brilliance.  Genius wasn't invented with Einstein.

Don


----------



## Pecos (Mar 11, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> Many scientists will at least privately profess a belief that intelligent alien life exists in the universe _somewhere.  _That life may not look like us, or be what we expect.  As to when we will contact such life or they us (perhaps via radio waves or other transmissions), I've heard a time frame mentioned of perhaps within thirty years...


I once attended a lecture on this subject where the speaker said that if we ever did actually encounter another intelligent life form it would tell us that our own ability to survive without self destructing was much higher than it appears to us today, I want to believe that he is correct.


----------



## raybar (Mar 11, 2020)

The figure in the Australian desert is called Parree Man. It is a modern geoglyph created in 1998 by person or persons unknown.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marree_Man


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2020)

@raybar 
Always able to depend on you for logic, truth, and no axes to grind.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 11, 2020)

What I refuse to believe is UFO crashes. Here's why, does it make sense a living organism has the technical know how to travel millions of light years to get here only to crash when they arrive?! On the reason to perhaps believe is it does not take super advanced technology to be invisible on our radar as we do that now with our aircrafts. Then there is this issue from an article below:
On its other major goal, Seti@home has been less successful: after 20 years of looking, the project has not yet found
 any signs of intelligent life.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Jim W. (Mar 11, 2020)

*HitchHiker's Guide to the Galaxy (Intro)*

Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of
the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded
yellow sun.

Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles
is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-
descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still
think digital watches are a pretty neat idea.

This planet has - or rather had - a problem, which was this: most
of the people living on it were unhappy for pretty much of the time.
Many solutions were suggested for this problem, but most of these
were largely concerned with the movements of small green pieces
of paper, which is odd because on the whole it wasn't the small
green pieces of paper that were unhappy.

And so the problem remained; lots of the people were mean, and
most of them were miserable, even the ones with digital watches.
Many were increasingly of the opinion that they'd all made a big
mistake in coming down from the trees in the first place. And
some suggested that even the trees had been a bad move, and that no
one should ever have left the oceans.

Then, one Thursday, nearly two thousand years after one man
had been nailed to a tree for saying how great it would be to be
nice to people for a change, a girl sitting on her own in a
small cafe in Rickmansworth England suddenly realized what it was that
had been going wrong all this time, and she finally knew how the
world could be made a good and happy place. This time it was
right, it would work, and no one would have to get nailed to
anything.

Sadly, however, before she could get to a telephone to tell anyone
about it, a terribly stupid catastrophe occurred, and the idea
was lost forever.

This is not her story.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes-because it is a hell of a fluke if in the whole of the universe this is the only place life developed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm in no doubt at all. The question we need answering is...'What exactly do they want?'


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 12, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm in no doubt at all. The question we need answering is...'What exactly do they want?'


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't think extraterrestrials are a thing to be "believed" in, as if they were a religious belief. But looking at the size of the universe, and calculating the probabilities, of course it is overwhelmingly probable that there are other life forms out there, some of them "intelligent" by our definition, and maybe some "intelligent" beyond our wildest dreams of what that word means.

Whether any of them would be interested in us is a moot point. Personally, if I was one of those superintelligent life forms, after getting a good look at us humans, I'd run like hell in the other direction!


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 12, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I agree with Pecos and Raybar.  But, the distances are so vast that I don't believe we have ever been visited by any, nor do I believe we ever will.
> 
> Don



Of course there's the possibility of... *Wormholes *


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2020)

Jim W. said:


> Of course there's the possibility of... *Wormholes *


Love it!


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 12, 2020)

I have been monitoring this for years and so far....... nothing.    so draw your own conclusion.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 12, 2020)

There may be intelligent life on other planets. But I doubt if we will find it, or if it will ever find us.  

The barriers presented by time and space are basically insurmountable.  

Of course there may be some sort of slime mold in an underground Martian lake.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 12, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm in no doubt at all. The question we need answering is...'What exactly do they want?'


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Serve_Man_(The_Twilight_Zone)


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 12, 2020)

Seriously, though, I'd always considered the topic to be total nonsense, but after seeing some news/documentaries about the Roswell Incident I'm not so sure.  
I don't believe military personnel etc. that claimed to see dead alien bodies were lying or confused.
What I'd like to know is if such incidents were real, why the secrecy?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2020)

No one can keep a secret.  You know that.  Just saying if it were true, their reasoning would be either panic for the public or some type of quid pro quo partnership.

No one could keep this a secret, and there would be many people involved.  Someone always blabs.


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 12, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> There may be intelligent life on other planets. But I doubt if we will find it, or if it will ever find us.
> 
> *The barriers presented by time and space are basically insurmountable. *
> 
> Of course there may be some sort of slime mold in an underground Martian lake.



Or maybe not.....   

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/ooh-im-jumping-in-it-now-ufos.47023/post-1281309


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 12, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I have been monitoring this for years and so far....... nothing.    so draw your own conclusion.
> 
> View attachment 95206



*I WANT ONE OF THOSE!!!!!*


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 12, 2020)

Jim W. said:


> *I WANT ONE OF THOSE!!!!!*



You'll probably have to settle for the newer style.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 12, 2020)

How long is recorded history?  5,000 years at most?  No sign so far.  Maybe they will show up in the next 30 years, maybe not.  

Of course, if you had told me in January that a virus from China would close my church, force my son to work from home, and put a 30 percent ding in my stock portfolio, I would have said you were crazy.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 12, 2020)

https://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=104x1956796

I don't know if this link will work, but it is old info on cia director George bush refusing president carter access to ufo files


----------



## Jim W. (Mar 12, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> You'll probably have to settle for the newer style.
> 
> View attachment 95213



Nooooooooo!!!!!!

I want one of the COOL retro ones!!!!!

60's style....


----------



## jerry old (Mar 12, 2020)

Goggle how many people have been carried off by aliens; it is a good bar bet


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm with, Pecos.

To think we are the only intelligent life-form would be silly.


----------



## rgp (Dec 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm with, Pecos.
> 
> To think we are the only intelligent life-form would be silly.




 Agree here.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 4, 2020)

Do I think there may be "intelligent" life forms in the universe-YES.  Do I think Jethro and Floyd were abducted by aliens, while they tended their still? Come on. There has been no credible scientifically reliable evidence of contact. Given the vastness of the universe. I don't expect any will ever physically show up on our doorstep.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 4, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Seriously, though, I'd always considered the topic to be total nonsense, but after seeing some news/documentaries about the Roswell Incident I'm not so sure.
> I don't believe military personnel etc. that claimed to see dead alien bodies were lying or confused.
> What I'd like to know is if such incidents were real, why the secrecy?


Janice, You should read the book, "The Day after Roswell".  Col. Philip Corso.  "A former Pentagon official reveals the U.S. Government's shocking UFO cover-up."  The last chapter tells in detail who they really are and it's mind blowing!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2020)

I believe people see something. It's the origin I question. If they are alien invaders and mean to do us harm, they would have done it by now.

My mom actually saw a UFO. It was a very cold night in January, early 1970s. We had a Scottish terrier at the time. My mom had let him out on his lead for a pre-bedtime airing. She went out to get him and just happened to look up and she said she saw a round to oval shaped disk. No lights, no sound, just a black disk, going from southeast to northwest. She estimated it was about 100 feet in altitude an 30 feet in diameter. Later in the night the dog barked (he was indoors by then and had never barked at night before) and the power went out for about an hour. Weird!


----------



## oldman (Dec 5, 2020)

Ask any pilot that has been flying for at least a few years and especially at night, we see some weird unidentifiable things sometimes, especially at night. Shooting stars, comets racing across the galaxy are all identifiable, but every once in awhile, I would see something off in a distance, usually above my plane, with different colored lights, some with a strobe, which is what would catch my eye. It would look close, yet I knew it was miles off into the distant. As a pilot, we tend to just shrug it off as another plane that maybe is banking or whatever and that makes it look weirder than what it really is.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 5, 2020)

"Do you believe in the existence of extra-terrestrial beings?"

I can't think of any reason why not. We're learning new things about our solar system and deep space all the time, some of which defies logic, and we still don't know a fraction of it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)

I figure, why not?


----------



## exwisehe (Dec 3, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> Yes, I agree with Avid.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 3, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> "Do you believe in the existence of extra-terrestrial beings?"


Sure, but I doubt there is any connection to UFOs


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Sure, but I doubt there is any connection to UFOs


"Splain Lucy!"


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2021)

I was watching TV with my dad many years ago & they were interviewing people about whether or not they believed in UFO's.
Muhammad Ali was in the group.  He said,_ "I've seen UFO's many times."_
My dad said,_ "Yeah, I'd see UFO's too, if I was hit by Joe Frazier."     _


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> I was watching TV with my dad many years ago & they were interviewing people about whether or not they believed in UFO's.
> Muhammad Ali was in the group.  He said,_ "I've seen UFO's many times."_
> My dad said,_ "Yeah, I'd see UFO's too, if I was hit by Joe Frazier."    _


My husband was on Ali's security team when they were young men. He traveled the country with him and his children got a chance to attend Ali's camp when they were quite young. He took lots of photos during that time. If he was still alive, I'd ask him if he knew anything about Ali seeing UFO's.


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My husband was on Ali's security team when they were young men. He traveled the country with him and his children got a chance to attend Ali's camp when they were quite young. He took lots of photos during that time. If he was still alive, I'd ask him if he knew anything about Ali seeing UFO's.


He was quite a personality; someone who always made me smile.  And the most unlikely type of person to be a professional fighter, IMO.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> He was quite a personality; someone who always made me smile.  And the most unlikely type of person to be a professional fighter, IMO.


From all accounts, he was a very nice man. I didn't know my husband back then. My brother met him by chance when he helped a lady in an airport I think he said. Turns out it was Ali's wife. When he came back from wherever he was (men's room perhaps) he really thanked my brother. Another thing I didn't know that my husband told me....Ali and Elvis were good friends.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 3, 2021)

I have entertained the idea, but I have mixed feelings about this topic. I once met a man at a wedding who had written a book about UFOs and he really believed in them. He came from a good family (related to the bride). I still have his book. Then I approached a well-known PhD physicist whose name was used to name an asteroid, yep, and asked him about UFOs, and he looked at me as if I was a UFO. Quite embarrassing. Now I'm reading about holograms and how we think they're real and how holograms were used for spaceships, so people thought they were real. How does one know if they're real or not?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2021)

A couple of things are in conflict. First, the size of this universe says it is unlikely. But to challenge that point of view is the question of technology. We are not far from the age of the horse and buggy and still rely on liquid fuels to get us to space today. Also, what is puzzling the variety of the sightings as there are so many different types of objects doing very different things in the sky. Some of the videos are spectacular and to say the least and I watch as many as I can. Keep in mind with our modern telescopes now deployed in space we are able to view planets and systems light-years away yet we are yet to land a man on Mars so close to Earth. Any person that states categorically one way or another is a fool simply because we do not know.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 3, 2021)

Big foot is a real gent compared to the people in UFOs
Big foot might ripe your head off, but he won't be sticking tubes in every orifice and sticking strange probes into you flesh.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 4, 2021)

Do I think we are the only life forms in the universe? NO. Since life DID happen here, there's absolutely no reason, why life is not prevalent throughout the universe. Now, do I think Jethro, and Hank, two good ol' boys, were abducted and scanned by them thar alien fellers- ain't no way. I do not think "Lost In Space" was a documentary


----------



## caroln (Dec 4, 2021)

I can't believe we are the only intelligent life forms in the whole entire universe.  Surely there are planets somewhere capable of supporting life as we know it.  I've seen a few people here relating personal experiences, so I will add mine.

Years ago, my husband and I were traveling cross country and late one night I was driving through Oklahoma on a 2 lane highway through the middle of nowhere, farmland I guess.  No other cars were on the road and just flat terrain on both sides of the highway.  My husband was sleeping in the passenger seat.  In the distance I saw 2 lights and I thought, finally another car.  But except for the fact I was driving towards it, it never got closer like a car coming towards you would. 

I eventually got close enough to realize the 2 lights were too close together to be headlights and suddenly the lights went straight up and disappeared in the night sky.  I looked at my husband to comment but he was still asleep.  And I said to myself, "no one will believe this story".  So far, no one has.  But I swear on a stack of bibles it happened just this way.


----------



## wcwbf (Dec 4, 2021)

i think it's pretty arrogant if anyone thinks WE are the ONLY "intelligent life-form"!  sightings are probably ETs TEASING humans.  i pictures them hanging out in someone's ufo/man-cave... a few cold ones... talking about the look on Joe Earthling when he scared him so bad he messed his pants.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 4, 2021)

Who's to know if there are not some walking around in our society now?  Look at how fast our technology is changing.  If we went back to the 50s, 60s, or even 70s. Technology did not change that fast took years for things to develop.  Now things are being developed in days.  Some say this is because of extratextual people visiting & made to look just like us, but much smarter than regular people.


----------



## wcwbf (Dec 4, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Who's to know if there are not some walking around in our society now?  Look at how fast our technology is changing.  If we went back to the 50s, 60s, or even 70s. Technology did not change that fast took years for things to develop.  Now things are being developed in days.  Some say this is because of extratextual people visiting & made to look just like us, but much smarter than regular people.


could help but think of this terrible, yet oddly entertaining movie starring Rowdy Roddy Piper (sans kilt)...


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 20, 2021)

Las Vegas 1968.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 20, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Who's to know if there are not some walking around in our society now?  Look at how fast our technology is changing.  If we went back to the 50s, 60s, or even 70s. Technology did not change that fast took years for things to develop.  Now things are being developed in days.  Some say this is because of extratextual people visiting & made to look just like us, but much smarter than regular people.


A guy that  worked for JPL used to live across the street from me.  He went through a litany of tech discoveries that were space alien originated. True.  He lives in Costa Rica now.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 20, 2021)

caroln said:


> I can't believe we are the only intelligent life forms in the whole entire universe.  Surely there are planets somewhere capable of supporting life as we know it.  I've seen a few people here relating personal experiences, so I will add mine.
> 
> Years ago, my husband and I were traveling cross country and late one night I was driving through Oklahoma on a 2 lane highway through the middle of nowhere, farmland I guess.  No other cars were on the road and just flat terrain on both sides of the highway.  My husband was sleeping in the passenger seat.  In the distance I saw 2 lights and I thought, finally another car.  But except for the fact I was driving towards it, it never got closer like a car coming towards you would.
> 
> I eventually got close enough to realize the 2 lights were too close together to be headlights and suddenly the lights went straight up and disappeared in the night sky.  I looked at my husband to comment but he was still asleep.  And I said to myself, "no one will believe this story".  So far, no one has.  But I swear on a stack of bibles it happened just this way.


I believe you.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 28, 2021)

During the spring of 2021 there was much news about Navy pilot sightings of UFOs that had acceleration and maneuverability capabilities that no military or commercial plane on Earth had. The Navy commissioned a study of this and concluded they didn’t know what the objects were. They couldn’t confirm or deny they were from outer space so the whole subject disappeared from the mass news media. 

However, the subject has not disappeared from top secret military research installations nor has outer space travel disappeared from the frontiers of physics. The field of physics has advanced way beyond the college physics of yesteryear, and the frontiers of physics have moved from the college classroom to top secret military installations with huge black budgets. This is where the answer to long distance space travel by folding space rather than using jet propulsion will come from.

For the rest of us who have never had a close encounter with the UFO phenomena, we can believe or not the volumes of books published by those who have, including credible military and civilian officers, scientists, engineers, elected officials and assorted citizens. It doesn’t matter what we believe.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 28, 2021)

Humans are easily fooled.   Magicians and politicians count on that.

I just read the autobiography of a well know amateur astronomer.  In it he tells of a night he was out and saw a straight line of white lights in the distance.  They were approaching and silent.  It wasn't until they flew over his head honking that he saw that it was a flight of geese.  They had been illuminated by lights from the city.  He wrote that if they hadn't passed so close, he wouldn't have known what they were.

Have you ever wondered why UFO's are so often covered with lights?  Why would they want to be seen?  And, if they want to be seen, why don't they come closer so we can get a really good sharp photo of them?


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 28, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> Have you ever wondered why UFO's are so often covered with lights? Why would they want to be seen? And, if they want to be seen, why don't they come closer so we can get a really good sharp photo of them?


Why would UFOs want to come closer so WE can get photos of them? WE (meaning ordinary citizens) are not that important. The major continued sightings are around the centers of power and frontiers of physics which are military installations, and WE don’t know what photos military intelligence has or what contact has been made


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 28, 2021)

deleted, wrong post


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 28, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> Why would UFOs want to come closer so WE can get photos of them? WE (meaning ordinary citizens) are not that important. The major continued sightings are around the centers of power and frontiers of physics which are military installations, and WE don’t know what photos military intelligence has or what contact has been made


You would think the UFO's would be so advanced they wouldn't care about our primitive military.  It would be like us sending Hueys to spy on the Yanomamo people.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 28, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> A guy that worked for JPL used to live across the street from me. He went through a litany of tech discoveries that were space alien originated. True. He lives in Costa Rica now.


Lieutenant Colonel Phillip Corso, Chief of the Foreign Technology Division of the Department of Defense wrote a book that said our laser technology, and integrated circuits (computer chips) and fiber optics came from reverse engineering a crashed UFO.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I feel as you do Peco.
> 
> There *has* been credible evidence but the government says it's all weather balloons...one of the most asinine cover up excuses ever. There was the Phoenix incident, the Battle of Los Angeles and sightings right here in N.J. all witnessed by a combined thousands. A famous N.J. sighting was documented in Flying Saucers Are Serious Business, the first book I read about UFOs back in 1987 . I personally know two people who honestly feel they'd been abducted and saw stories about others, some believable, some not so much.


O.K.  I know I am going to be labeled the crazy of the forum but, what the heck, here goes.
When I was 17, just out of high school, I went to live with my dad in Las Vegas.  Yup.  I acquired a really cute boyfriend.  He and I use to hang out on the landing of the second floor of the apartment building where I lived with dad.

One night, he and I  were watching the night sky and we saw a ball of light in the distance.  It went straight up and zipped across the sky at an extreme rate of speed over downtown LV.  We watched this for a couple of nights and decided we would try to find the place where it would first rise up which was within our line of sight.

So, we did not wait for it to rise.  We took off in his car to a place near where we thought it would be on a dirt road.
We travelled on this dirt road for maybe, 3 or 4 miles. There was nothing but desert all around.   As soon as we parked the car,
a flying thing (UFO) approached us.  This craft was triangular in shape,(rounded points that were lit) and hovered over us for a good minute it seemed. Then is sped off at high rate of speed.  It was so quiet, there was just a slight hum.  It was so close that if I had a good ladder I could have reached up to touch it. 

We were not that far off from Area 51, by the way.
We got very excited and decided to head toward the airport, McCarrran.  We went in and looked for someone to ask about flights. Of course, nobody knew anything about anything.  They must have written us off as a couple of crazy teenagers. I swear this story is true.
Last year MUFON contacted me for the first time.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> If they were smart, they'd avoid us like the plague.


Maybe they brought the plague.   Google panspermia. 

the theory that life on the earth originated from microorganisms or chemical precursors of life present in outer space and able to initiate life on reaching a suitable environment.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

treeguy64 said:


> I think I was abducted by aliens when I was on my way to school, at five years old. I had vivid dreams, after that, of a little man creature showing me dioramas in a hallway.
> 
> Interestingly, the building I saw the craft hovering over, before I was taken inside, was the same one an elementary school chum told me her mother use to take her to to see the "doctor" there. It was a residential three-flat! She told me this, forty-five years after the fact.
> 
> ...


Do you remember what the craft looked like?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Treeguy doesn't live here anymore @IFortuna


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2021)

I would be surprised if we were alone in this universe, however UFOs as spacecraft from some other civilization I am skeptical.  

If they do exist I suspect they are very very small, nothing like the Flash Gordon things we imagine and report seeing.  Think about how our technology is shrinking things and how much more advanced they would have to be.  Very small would make traveling the long distances more possible.

And if they were here why not contact us?  Wouldn't we attempt contact if we could travel to other inhabited worlds?  Had we found people on the moon or mars they would surely have known about us from the beginning.

A fun topic to think about and speculate on, who knows one or more of our forum members may be an alien in disguise!


----------



## rgp (Dec 29, 2021)

The one that sort of changed my thinking about do they / do they not exsist was.

  The Hudson Valley sighting in New York on New years Eve 1982.

I read / heard somewhere that police / fire stations & news rooms received over 5000 calls from folks that claim to have seen it !! ...... Just hard to believe that many folks could be mistaken as to what they saw & or take part in any sort of hoax. 

 Absolute proof ? No ........ But sure deserves some thought.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Treeguy doesn't live here anymore @IFortuna


What happened to Treeguy. PM me if you don't want to respond publicly. Thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> O.K.  I know I am going to be labeled the crazy of the forum but, what the heck, here goes.
> When I was 17, just out of high school, I went to live with my dad in Las Vegas.  Yup.  I acquired a really cute boyfriend.  He and I use to hang out on the landing of the second floor of the apartment building where I lived with dad.
> 
> One night, he and I  were watching the night sky and we saw a ball of light in the distance.  It went straight up and zipped across the sky at an extreme rate of speed over downtown LV.  We watched this for a couple of nights and decided we would try to find the place where it would first rise up which was within our line of sight.
> ...


Astronauts have reported seeing maneuvers such as you describe. Do you watch UFO documentaries?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> Humans are easily fooled.   Magicians and politicians count on that.
> 
> I just read the autobiography of a well know amateur astronomer.  In it he tells of a night he was out and saw a straight line of white lights in the distance.  They were approaching and silent.  It wasn't until they flew over his head honking that he saw that it was a flight of geese.  They had been illuminated by lights from the city.  He wrote that if they hadn't passed so close, he wouldn't have known what they were.
> 
> Have you ever wondered why UFO's are so often covered with lights?  Why would they want to be seen?  And, if they want to be seen, why don't they come closer so we can get a really good sharp photo of them?


They *have* come closer! Also, why would they be afraid to have their lights on. Civilizations that advanced are certainly not afraid of us.


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes, I believe there is other life out there and very possible they could visit this planet.

I watch those paranormal caught on camera shows and the Osborne show. Pilots have reported things they can't explain. And in the past probably didn't report out of fear.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

Remy said:


> Yes, I believe there is other life out there and very possible they could visit this planet.
> 
> I watch those paranormal caught on camera shows and the Osborne show. Pilots have reported things they can't explain. And in the past probably didn't report out of fear.


According to the docs I've seen, some reported what they'd seen to their superiors and were told to keep quiet. They even had to sign non-disclosure documents. People just don't seem to get it....so much is being kept from the American public. Even other countries are asking the U.S. for full disclosure to be made public.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> According to the docs I've seen, some reported what they'd seen to their superiors and were told to keep quiet. They even had to sign non-disclosure documents. People just don't seem to get it....so much is being kept from the American public. Even other countries are asking the U.S. for full disclosure to be made public.


One thing I can't understand about all of this is if it's all real what's the reason it's kept top-secret?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> One thing I can't understand about all of this is if it's all real what's the reason it's kept top-secret?


My guess is panic.  Most humans aren't known for maturity.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> My guess is panic.  Most humans aren't known for maturity.


Yes, I was wondering about that-  do they think people would flip out and start jumping off buildings like I heard happened when "War of the Worlds" was broadcast on the radio?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2021)

Summer of '66, English Bay, Vancouver B.C.  

My boyfriend and I were sitting on a log looking at the stars .. lots of others on the beach that night. We saw what we thought was an airplane .. but then, it hovered in place for what seemed like around 10-15 mins. Others had noticed it as well. Suddenly, it took off, straight up, and it took seconds for it to disappear. 

We went back to bf's place to phone some place (can't remember) to see if there was a weather balloon out over the bay .. but, were told there wasn't.

In any case, I don't think a weather balloon would do what "that thing" did.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

UFO.  Unidentified.  I don't think anyone knows for sure what these things are.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> One thing I can't understand about all of this is if it's all real what's the reason it's kept top-secret?


Allegedly so people won't panic Janice. Another thing is a matter of national security. They can't protect against what they don't know, especially assuming "they" would have to be more advanced than we are. If you have Amazon Prime there are lots of UFO documentaries on there, some probably more credible than others (I haven't watched them all). I saw part of the National Press Conference on UFOs but I think it was since this paper was published, but I'm not sure. Very distinguished and credible witnesses came forward with stories of their UFO sightings. Among them were military personnel, police officers, pilots and government officials (from here and other countries). During the conference I saw, it was requested that the U.S. disclose their secret UFO documents to the public.
http://www.ufoevidence.org/news/newstext.asp?id=363
@Pecos @IFortuna @feywon


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 29, 2021)

@ Pinky --  I don't doubt your story, Pinky.  But, I do doubt whether it was due to aliens.  There are still natural phenomena that we don't understand.  There are red and blue sprites that have been recorded but not explained.  And, there is ball lightning which has been reported often but never recorded or duplicated.

I ask myself, why would aliens do this?  Did they traveled all the way here just to put on a show for us?


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Astronauts have reported seeing maneuvers such as you describe. Do you watch UFO documentaries?


Yes, sometimes I watch and have seen what i saw only a couple of times.  We have a place in Texas call Marfa, Tx.
You may have heard of "the lights of Marfa". These are only a few of the businesses.  Enjoy!

photo courtesy of: By Nan Palmero - 




__
		https://flic.kr/p/mz4V7k
, CC BY 2.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=75547903



6Wiskey Co.


Marfa meats.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Allegedly so people won't panic Janice. Another thing is a matter of national security. They can't protect against what they don't know, especially assuming "they" would have to be more advanced than we are. If you have Amazon Prime there are lots of UFO documentaries on there, some probably more credible than others (I haven't watched them all). I saw part of the National Press Conference on UFOs but I think it was since this paper was published, but I'm not sure. Very distinguished and credible witnesses came forward with stories of their UFO sightings. Among them were military personnel, police officers, pilots and government officials (from here and other countries). During the conference I saw, it was requested that the U.S. disclose their secret UFO documents to the public.
> http://www.ufoevidence.org/news/newstext.asp?id=363
> @Pecos @IFortuna @feywon


Honestly, I am not interested in UFO's much anymore.  I have other fish to fry such as the videos I am making on YouTube.
A shameless plug: "The Fortuna Report".  I am working on the 9th video.  The voice is not mine, it is AI provided for by a creation site called MURF.  Her name is Lily.
Thank you for including me in your post.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 29, 2021)

If an advanced civilization wanted to get rid of us, they could easily do so and would have by now.  One way would be to tweak something like the ebola virus so that it had a long incubation period and then spread it to several locations.  By the time we discovered it, it would be too late.  They could also nudge one of the rocks of suitable size that lie in the asteroid belt so that it would smack us.  Any of us who were left could easily be eliminated.  These are things even our technology could do.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> Honestly, I am not interested in UFO's much anymore.  I have other fish to fry such as the videos I am making on YouTube.
> A shameless plug: "The Fortuna Report".  I am working on the 9th video.  The voice is not mine, it is AI provided for by a creation site called MURF.  Her name is Lily.
> Thank you for including me in your post.


Best of blessings with your video projects. I'm going to PM you a shameless plug of my own.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 29, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> And if they were here why not contact us?


The average American doesn’t know what goes on at our top secret military installations and whether contact has already been made. Many average Americans persist in thinking UFOs must engage in a popularity contest with average Americans in order to be successful, when in fact the bulk of information published on UFOs indicates the main focus both ways is military, government and scientific - not what the average American thinks.


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

I do.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 29, 2021)

Tabby Ann said:


> The average American doesn’t know what goes on at our top secret military installations and whether contact has already been made. Many average Americans persist in thinking UFOs must engage in a popularity contest with average Americans in order to be successful, when in fact the bulk of information published on UFOs indicates the main focus both ways is military, government and scientific - not what the average American thinks.


The bulk of information published on UFO's is B.S.  It's a money machine.

I think you give the military and the government too much credit.  I don't think they're organized enough to be a conspiracy.  And, I ask myself, what's in it for the UFO's?

Also, I studied electronics in the late 50"s.  If you were to take one of today's smart phones back to that time, they wouldn't know what to make of it.  None of the components existed.  There is no way they could copy it.  And, that's only an advance of about 60 years.  Technology from a flying saucer would be so weird to us that it would be worthless.  Claiming that we learned of integrated circuits that way is an insult to the thousands of smart people who did develop them over many years.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2021)

It has been calculated the fact of life elsewhere is a reality. But are they here? I don't know but there are videos now that are intriguing. I doubt the abductions simply because if they are true that means they breathe our oxygen. God and aliens, you tell me.


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> According to the docs I've seen, some reported what they'd seen to their superiors and were told to keep quiet. They even had to sign non-disclosure documents. People just don't seem to get it....so much is being kept from the American public. Even other countries are asking the U.S. for full disclosure to be made public.


I agree with you that much is kept from the American public.

And off topic, while we have rights and benefits in this country that people elsewhere don't, I wonder how much our governing officials really care about the little guy and gal. Probably not at all.


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> If an advanced civilization wanted to get rid of us, they could easily do so and would have by now.  One way would be to tweak something like the ebola virus so that it had a long incubation period and then spread it to several locations.  By the time we discovered it, it would be too late.  They could also nudge one of the rocks of suitable size that lie in the asteroid belt so that it would smack us.  Any of us who were left could easily be eliminated.  These are things even our technology could do.


They probably study us like the ants they think we are.

Too bad they can't come and help us with some technology to save the planet.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 29, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> The bulk of information published on UFO's is B.S.  It's a money machine.
> 
> I think you give the military and the government too much credit.  I don't think they're organized enough to be a conspiracy.  And, I ask myself, what's in it for the UFO's?
> 
> Also, I studied electronics in the late 50"s.  If you were to take one of today's smart phones back to that time, they wouldn't know what to make of it.  None of the components existed.  There is no way they could copy it.  And, that's only an advance of about 60 years.  Technology from a flying saucer would be so weird to us that it would be worthless.  Claiming that we learned of integrated circuits that way is an insult to the thousands of smart people who did develop them over many years.


Very well put!


Tabby Ann said:


> in fact the bulk of information published on UFOs indicates the main focus both ways is military, government and scientific


Yes, probably in the same file cabinets the truth about the Kennedy assassinations and the Island Elvis and Marilyn lived out there lives after the faked deaths...


----------



## oldpop (Dec 29, 2021)

I sure hope there are no Extraterrestrials. We already have enough terrestrials as it.


----------

